# Black lips - I eat goths for breakfast



## SQUALID (Sep 12, 2009)

I were challenged to do a look featuring the super trendy (well, at least on the catwalk) black lips, and of course I accepted the challenge. This is the end result. Isn't it quite cool? I definitely look like I could eat goths for breakfast.

















Face:

*MAD Minerals Loose Mineral Foundation - Fair* 
*MAD Minerals Mineral Finishing Powder - Satin Glow* 
*MAD Minerals Multi Use Pigment - Frolic* 
*Mineralissima Glow Shimmer
* 
*Mineralissima Blonde Concealer
* 
*Mineralissima Blush Blush
* 
Eyes:

*NYX Eyeshadow Pencil - White* 
*MAD Minerals Multi Use Pigment -  Shivers, Heavy Metal, Black (matte), Wedding, Whisper Gold* 
*Coastal Scents pigment - Cool White Satin* 
*IsaDora Inliner Kajal - Indian Black (51)* 
*Maybelline Define-a-Line - Black* 
*Maybelline Define-a-Lash Volume* 
*Fangzhou lashes (no number)* 
Lips:

*IsaDora Inliner Kajal - Indian Black (51)* 
*H&M Glitter eye pen - Black* 
*MAD Minerals Multi Use Pigment - Black Ice* 
*H&M lipgloss - Rain*


----------



## nikki (Sep 12, 2009)

Love it!!!


----------



## Nepenthe (Sep 12, 2009)

Stunning.  Simply stunning.  I love that there is this sort of overall blue ish.. undertone going on here.  It looks fabulous.

..and yes, I think it's pretty obvious you eat goths for breakfast.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 12, 2009)

This is 100% the best Goth look I have ever seen!! Amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cantheuse (Sep 12, 2009)

Superb!  You look stunning.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 12, 2009)

simply amazing!
stunning!!!


----------



## Yagmur (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my gosh! You are stunning. You rock those black Lips totally!!!

I'm in love


----------



## fillintheblank (Sep 12, 2009)

Awesome! Lol I love the title.


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 12, 2009)

This is the best Gothic look ever!!  i want to do it for halloween for the trick or treaters!! Love it again!!


----------



## candycane80 (Sep 12, 2009)

This is an amazing look, it's like a goth look refined to be wearable HOT!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 12, 2009)

God that is hot!


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 12, 2009)

gorgeoussss!!!!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Sep 12, 2009)

Incredible!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 12, 2009)

OMG You are gorgeous and officially the only person I have seen, ever, that can pull off black lipstick and make it look hawt!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 12, 2009)

absolutely incredible!


----------



## cindiaz (Sep 12, 2009)

I agree with everyone you look stunning! could you do a tutorial on the eyeshadow?


----------



## EdenBunny (Sep 12, 2009)

Gorgeus!!! You definitely rock this look!


----------



## n_c (Sep 12, 2009)

You've got skills!


----------



## ashtn (Sep 12, 2009)

looks good


----------



## chrisantiss (Sep 12, 2009)

beautiful look


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 12, 2009)

HOT!  Oh man, this is amazing!  I love all of the people who are posting FOTDs with black lips!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 12, 2009)

That is amazing, you look stunning!


----------



## nunu (Sep 12, 2009)

I am absolutely loving the eyes!! Black lips look hot on you.


----------



## Jangsara (Sep 12, 2009)

This is amazing ;_;

You're incredible pretty!


----------



## mistella (Sep 12, 2009)

i love this! everything about it!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 12, 2009)

This is AMAZING!!!  I love your hair, your skin, your lashes and the eye look you created.  Bravo!  It's sexy and gothic and piercing.  Okay, I just looked again.  You know what it reminds me of?  An aristocratic goth.  LOL


----------



## luhly4 (Sep 12, 2009)

oh...my...gosh. <3


----------



## pharmchick60 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hot!!!


----------



## darklocke (Sep 12, 2009)

Fantastic! Gorgeous! Incredible! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You rock!


----------



## ashley8119 (Sep 12, 2009)

Could you possibly be any more stunning? You look so hot in black lips, I could never pull them off...


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 12, 2009)

so so so so so hot! amazing job


----------



## vixo (Sep 12, 2009)

This is so gorgeous !!!


----------



## Shypo (Sep 12, 2009)

Stunning....beautiful......magazine cover material!!


----------



## prettysecrets (Sep 12, 2009)

THIS IS HOT FIRE! I love it! Very high fashion!


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Sep 12, 2009)

Very beautiful. I always love your FOTD's. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 12, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!

A lot of people just look strange with black lips...all you notice is that their lips are black. Not so with you! Somehow you manage to pull it off! Amazing.


----------



## User38 (Sep 12, 2009)

Amazingly beautiful look -- fantastic makeup!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Sep 12, 2009)

You obviously did a great job! Love the outcome!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 12, 2009)

OMG, I love this!!  Really, really hot!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 12, 2009)

Gorgeous.


----------



## elongreach (Sep 13, 2009)

You look absolutely stunning!


----------



## swedishlina (Sep 13, 2009)

WOW!!!! You make this look so stunning. I wish I could rock this look, but I just would even measure on the scale next to you. Would love to see a tutorial on the eye look. 
Helt fantastisk sminkning. Du ar den snyggaste och sottaste goth som jag har nagonsin sett.


----------



## rbella (Sep 13, 2009)

It's almost scary how perfect you are. Everything-your skin, application of makeup, facial features.  You are so beautiful and I ALWAYS love your FOTD's.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Sep 13, 2009)

So so so gorgeous! You make black lips look totally wearable... awesome! Would love to see a tut, too!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 13, 2009)

this is incredible!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 13, 2009)

this is so hot


----------



## MamaLaura (Sep 13, 2009)

In love with this


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 13, 2009)

LOVE this!!!!


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindiaz* 

 
_I agree with everyone you look stunning! could you do a tutorial on the eyeshadow?_

 
I second the tutorial request!!

You look awesome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very sassy!


----------



## girloflowers (Sep 13, 2009)

you're so beautiful that it gives me a headache x.x


----------



## Ursula (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, you are totally rockin those black lips.  Very sophisticated.  Like a Vampire from the Twilight series I'm thinking.  Just beautiful. I'm gonna try the black lips but I don't think I'll be able to pullit off like you have here.


----------



## iLLYbiLLy (Sep 13, 2009)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.
blown away


----------



## fintia (Sep 13, 2009)

love it!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow. Just wow. I've never been a big fan of the dark lips trend but OMG, you pull it off like no other person I've seen and I LOVE this look!! I agree with everyone else that I would love to see a tutorial on this look, especially the eyes. You look fabulous!


----------



## ms. kendra (Sep 13, 2009)

I love this look! You're amazing!


----------



## SQUALID (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you cupcakes, you're the best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Believe it or not, I've done a tutorial on this today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f191/d...sy-lip-149352/


----------



## Temptasia (Sep 13, 2009)

holy crap this is soooo hot! 

lol, i love the FOTD title too


----------



## Tahti (Sep 13, 2009)

Hot! I love this look, amazing as usual. You are so incredibly gorgeous too!


----------



## starryskies (Sep 13, 2009)

this is gorgeous!  the best goth look i have ever seen


----------



## Adidi (Sep 13, 2009)

*AMAZED*
Girl YOU ROCK!!!!


----------



## misha5150 (Sep 13, 2009)

Damn girl, thats incredibly beautiful!!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 13, 2009)

Un. Be. Lievable.


----------



## joey444 (Sep 13, 2009)

Gorgeous look!  You can pull off those black lips any day!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 13, 2009)

gorgeous!!! i love it and that look is amazing on you!


----------



## Prototype83 (Sep 13, 2009)

This is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## dnarcidy (Sep 14, 2009)

Um, marry me?
Amazing.  And you made it look so WEARABLE!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 14, 2009)

Freakin LOVE it!!! I agree..you ROCK the black lips! amazing.


----------



## TokioHotel (Sep 14, 2009)

OMG you are so BEAUTIFUL, and very great makeup, are you model ?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 14, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## PomPoko (Sep 14, 2009)

Holy crap, this is amazing!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 14, 2009)

looks great


----------



## ShockBunnie (Sep 14, 2009)

Oo!  Great look!  those are some badass falsies


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 14, 2009)

Loving the lips 
LOVE LOVE LOVING the eyes
AMAZING!!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 14, 2009)

I am always so inspired by your looks.  This is no exception.  Bloody Amazing!


----------



## snowkei (Sep 14, 2009)

wow it's amazing!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 14, 2009)

OMG.. You my dear, are stunning!!


----------



## omgjkjklolz (Sep 14, 2009)

*fierce*


----------



## Aremisia (Sep 14, 2009)

HOT! I was a bit freaked out over the possibility of wearing black lips, but if I can look even 10% as awesome as you, I will be happy. The eye is fantastic! I love your liner.


----------



## bondgirlx (Sep 14, 2009)

I love this look. You are so stunning!


----------



## nattyngeorge (Sep 15, 2009)

Amazing.


----------



## Mo6ius (Sep 15, 2009)

You're so talented.


----------



## randeezi00 (Sep 15, 2009)

You are so beautiful! I love this look, I seriously can't get over how awesome it is


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Sep 15, 2009)

Flawless!!! as crazy as it is to wear black lips you can def pull off this look..you look hot!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 16, 2009)

OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You look amazing!


----------



## mslips (Sep 16, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## Sumshine88 (Sep 16, 2009)

amazing!!!! You look so out-of-this-world beautiful!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 16, 2009)

me.... speechless... never knew goth could look so good! You look amazing! Just beautiful!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 16, 2009)

i love it!


----------



## swedishlina (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you very so much for posting the tutorial so quick. I have already checked it out and it has been saved on my favorites. You are amazing!!!!!!

Ett stort tack for allt, kan inte vanta att prova en lite mildare variation till helgen. Du ar helt otroligt snygg i svart och vit.


----------



## User67 (Sep 16, 2009)

This is just too hot for words!


----------



## gabi03 (Sep 17, 2009)

omg, this looks great!


----------



## macluvermre (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh. My. Gawd. Total hotness. Who knew (or has ever seen??) black lipstick look THIS good on anyone


----------



## macnoob85 (Sep 17, 2009)

Absolutely amazing! Can I post this on my blog? 

eyeXluvXmakeup


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 17, 2009)

Are you effin kidding me?! This is superb!!!!!


----------



## siemenss (Sep 18, 2009)

lovely! looks like an editorial look


----------



## cheapglamour (Sep 18, 2009)

pretty!!


----------



## laperle (Sep 18, 2009)

you're probably not gonna answer this, but how much time do u usually spend doing your make up? (in more artistic looks, like this one)


----------



## lexfunk (Sep 18, 2009)

Breathtaking.  Black lips are wearable on you.  The eyes are incredible.


----------



## latinalovesmac (Sep 20, 2009)

You could definately eat goths for breakfast! This look is amazing. It makes me want black lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Lialani (Sep 20, 2009)

You look so beautiful! Eye makeup is just stunning.


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Sep 20, 2009)

wow! incredible!


----------



## Artemisia (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, gorgeous! 
Love your blog too btw!


----------



## awilda429 (Sep 20, 2009)

So pretty!


----------



## jess126xo (Sep 20, 2009)

omg i love this look thanks because you just convined me into getting the black lipstick on the 24th ! this is amazingggggggggg !


----------



## Cutetoughgirl (Sep 21, 2009)

love it..........


----------



## GeekyMacLover (Sep 21, 2009)

truly spectacular goth look!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Sep 21, 2009)

Dødsbra som vanlig. Den her FOTDs likte jeg.

Totally flameboyant.


----------



## LexieLee (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow this look is incredible! You did an amazing job! I'm loving the black lips on you.


----------



## PinkPearl (Sep 22, 2009)

Love the lashes and love your interpretation of goth-eaters lol..


----------



## panther27 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow,that is gorgeous,seriously the best black lip look I've ever seen!


----------



## whittt8 (Sep 22, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous! Wow!!


----------



## Natashaaa (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cantheuse* 

 
_Superb!  You look stunning._

 
you are so gorgeous...


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, that first pic is just so glamorous. Love it!


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 24, 2009)

I love this look! your makeup is amazing and I love your hair style.


----------



## astrank (Sep 24, 2009)

This look is amazing!


----------



## GuessGrrL9 (Sep 25, 2009)

Absolutely, stunning! Love it!


----------

